

Recruiting smart people - ananthrk
http://www.s-anand.net/blog/recruiting-smart-people/

======
elliottkember
> Most smart people would probably help you. For free.

This is the part that I always disagree with. I think smart people's
generosity is taken advantage of. If somebody helps you for free, there are
free ways you can repay that help. A recommendation, merchandise, discounts,
whatever.

If that's the case, then why not do this for smart people you know before they
can help you with anything? I think if you prepay good-will, it pays off in
spades.

~~~
fnid2
I agree. It's like people expect smart people to do all the work because it's
easy for them or something. Easier than being lazy. A lot of being "smart"
isn't about being smart, but about being willing to do the work.

It takes a while to get good at saying no. People don't like when you say no,
but it'll be much better for everyone.

------
JoeAltmaier
I counted 5 offers in 1 year to work for free for an unspecified share in the
venture. What they were asking was, I donate billable hours (cash) and they
risk nothing. Smart people are often smart enough to see that con a mile away.

